# food poisoning after embryo transfer



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello
I'm really worried. I had embryo transfer 2 days agos.  Last night I woke up at 2 o'clock with bad stomach cramps, I had diarrohea a couple of times and was sick once.  Its the morning now, I still have some cramps and a little bit of diarrohea.  I think it was this cottage pie that I ate last night, because I kept tasting it before I was sick.  I'm so worried that my embryos are damaged.  Actually I just phoned the ivf doctor on-call.  She has reassured me that at the moment the embryo's are not dependant on anything done by me, I spose they are hopefully still dividing.  She said if I don't get pregnant it is very unlikely that it is beacuse of this.
I feel a little more reassure now, but so annoyed at myself.
Tannie


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Tannie ,
Sorry hun i really dont know the answer to your question but i dint just want to read then run,
You did the right thing to call  your IVF doctor as it was worrying you.
I want to wish you  and i hope the dreaded  aint driving you MAD !!!   too much
I am thinking of you and i hope that you feel better soon  
I also hope that you will get that well deserve   real soon       Some of the other FF ladies maybe on soon to give you some advice sorry i was'nt much  take care my fingers are 
Crossed for you both too love nicky xxxx


----------

